# How Affectionate Can a Cat Be?



## win231 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Feb 7, 2022)

One of the wild cats I feed also does that.  While he's sitting in my lap he'll stand & put both front paws on my face & rub noses.


----------



## Della (Feb 8, 2022)

Wow, how lucky you are.  My cat used to show affection by lying down in the room next to where I was.  If we were on the front  porch he would lie down in the front yard. I know he loved us because when we took the dog for a walk he would follow a half a block behind so as not to lose us entirely.  Maybe that was just for the dog.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 8, 2022)

Only two are still with us


----------



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2022)

my cat will sit on my lap any chance he gets.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 8, 2022)

My cat is very affectionate. She loves to curl up either on my lap or at my feet.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

The term 'cupboard love' must have been coined by a cat-owner.....all loving and purring when it's meal-time, then aloof until the next time it wants something!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 10, 2022)

Whether they are just with each other or together on my lap, my boys are truly affectionate.


----------

